# Women in the LA area



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 21, 2008)

I've just started talking to someone who is also a Calvinist and mentioned a need for women teachers (for highschool girls - he made that clear. Ain't that cool?) in his assembly. Are there any ladies on this board who would possibly volunteer? Or do any of you gentlemen know of any ladies in the LA area who could teach highschool girls? I've yet to find out exactly what church he goes to, but I'll find out soon.


----------



## GenRev1611 (Jan 21, 2008)

Do they need any Engrish teachers? Just give me a few years I'll move out there and shave my legs. Just kitten. Prayer is all that I can offer.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 21, 2008)

I too would like to know about women in the LA area.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 21, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I too would like to know about women in the LA area.


----------

